# Dallas trivia



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Heya, Ive been reading up on the Mavs and thought it would be interesting to do this. *Please don't cheat*, it will ruin the experience for everyone.

I'll start with an easy one.

1st Question: What season did the Dallas Mavericks enter the league (the season in which they played)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1980?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

78,79,80,81? One of those has to be right


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 1980?


Bingo, Tristan you cant do that. The Dallas Mavericks played their first season in 1980-81

*Score:*
Dragnsmke1: 1

*Question Two: * Who was the first Maverick to play in the All Star Game


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Rolando Blackman?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Rolando Blackman?


Incorrect


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Mark Agguire?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Mark Agguire?


Correct, Mark Aguirre was the first Dallas Maverick to play in the All Star Game, he played in the 1983/84 season

*Score:*
Dragnsmke1: 1
Tristan: 1

*Question 3: *Who was the first Dallas Maverick to start in an All-Star Game


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk and Finley


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Dirk and Finley


No, Dirks never started in an All-Star Game and I don't think Finley has either


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Jason Kidd?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Jason Kidd?


Tristan once again gets it correct. The first Maverick to start was an ASG was Kidd in the 1995/1996 season.

*Score:*
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1

*Question 4: *2 part question, 2 points. First point for naming the first Maverick to get a triple double and the second point to say what season it was in


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark Aguirre, 82-83 season


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> Mark Aguirre, 82-83 season


Correct, Mark Aguirre got 30 points, 11 assists and 16 rebounds against the Denver Nuggets

*Score:*
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1

*Question 5: *Again with triple doubles, how many Mavericks have gotten a triple double in the career (while playing for the Mavs)


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

7?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 7?


Close


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

8


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> 8


Nope


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

five

Nash, Finley, Kidd, Walker, Aguirre,


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> five
> 
> Nash, Finley, Kidd, Walker, Aguirre,


Close


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

six

Nash, Finley, Kidd, Walker, Aguirre, Schrempf


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> six
> 
> Nash, Finley, Kidd, Walker, Aguirre, Schrempf


Correct

*Score*
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
SkipToMyLou: 1

*Question 6*: An easy one for now, which Mavericks players have had their jerseys retired and what numbers where they


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Blackman #22


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Blackman #22


Theres more


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That's all I got.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> That's all I got.


Hint: 2 Mavericks have had their jersey retired


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Give me half a point.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Give me half a point.


 No such thing as half points in Dallas Trivia, try Sacramento Triva. They might give you half points


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark Aguirre


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Mark Aguirre


Nope


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Heya, Ive been reading up on the Mavs and thought it would be interesting to do this. *Please don't cheat*, it will ruin the experience for everyone.
> 
> I'll start with an easy one.
> ...


1980 mavs are still one of the leagues fairly new teams being a franchise for just under 25 years


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Bingo, Tristan you cant do that. The Dallas Mavericks played their first season in 1980-81
> ...


easy. Mark Aguirre. Peeps forget about him. LOL


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct
> ...


Lol, your a bit late. That was 6 questions ago. The mosts recent question is ^^


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct, Mark Aguirre was the first Dallas Maverick to play in the All Star Game, he played in the 1983/84 season
> ...


jason kidd


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Tristan once again gets it correct. The first Maverick to start was an ASG was Kidd in the 1995/1996 season.
> ...


this one I don't know. Maybe harper.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The questions have been answered already. The latest one is on this page


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct, Mark Aguirre got 30 points, 11 assists and 16 rebounds against the Denver Nuggets
> ...


six

Harper, Aguirre, Kidd, Nash, Schrempf, Fin Dog


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Hint: 2 Mavericks have had their jersey retired


blackman and brad davis.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> The questions have been answered already. The latest one is on this page


question answered


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> blackman and brad davis.


What numbers where they..


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct
> ...


blackman number 22 and brad davis number 15


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> blackman number 22 and brad davis number 15


Correct, the Mavericks have retired two of their players jerseys. #15 Guard Brad Davis and #22 Forward Rolando Blackman

*Score*
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
SkipToMyLou: 1
droppinknowledge: 1

*Question 7*: What was the Mavericks W/L record in their first winning season, which season was that


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct, the Mavericks have retired two of their players jerseys. #15 Guard Brad Davis and #22 Forward Rolando Blackman
> ...


the mavs were 15 and 67. 80/81 and we sucked really bad. I was 2 at the time but I've watched old mavs highlights of that year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> the mavs were 15 and 67. 80/81 and we sucked really bad. I was 2 at the time but I've watched old mavs highlights of that year.


Sorry, I mistyped the question. It's edited now


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct, the Mavericks have retired two of their players jerseys. #15 Guard Brad Davis and #22 Forward Rolando Blackman
> ...


the mavs first winning season was 83/84 and they were 42 and 40 I believe


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> the mavs first winning season was 83/84 and they were 42 and 40 I believe


Correct season, wrong W/L


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct season, wrong W/L


i know it wasn't that high over .500 so imma say 43-39


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> i know it wasn't that high over .500 so imma say 43-39


Correct, that was the first of 5 consecutive years when the Mavs were above .500

*Score*
droppinknowledge: 2
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
SkipToMyLou: 1


*Question 8*: Name one player who has _refused_ to play for the Mavericks


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Alonzo Mourning


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct, that was the first of 5 consecutive years when the Mavs were above .500
> ...


does steve nash count?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I mean, Dallas had him on their roster, then he said "trade me" I dont wan't to play. Want a hint?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I mean, Dallas had him on their roster, then he said "trade me" I dont wan't to play. Want a hint?


mark aguirre


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Did the Mavs actually trade this guy?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Did the Mavs actually trade this guy?


who aguirre? yea they traded him for adrian dantley and then aguirre won 2 rings with the badboy pistons i believe


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm gonna say it was Jim Jackson.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

naw jackson was pissed when the mavs traded them. he STILL blames dallas for becoming an nba journeyman because he was labelled a cancer cause of what nellie said about him and jason kidd


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, then it has to be JKidd or Mash. One of those guys must of wanted out of Big D.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Think very early 1980's

This question is now worth 2 points


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Blackman


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Blackman


Nope

This guy didn't play a game for us, he pulled a Steve Francis


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

lol how could I forget this guy

it was kiki vandeweghe

now i remember. What makes it even funnier is that he didn't play for us but became the mavs gm and had a part in getting fin, nash and dirk to dallas with his rebuilding efforts


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> lol how could I forget this guy
> 
> it was kiki vandeweghe
> ...


Correct! Vandeweghe refused to play for the expansion Mavericks, staging a holdout that lasted more than a month into the 1980-81 season. Finally, on December 10, Dallas traded his rights and a 1986 first-round pick to the Denver Nuggets in exchange for two future first-round draft choices.

The trade served the Mavericks extremely well. They used one of the picks to draft Rolando Blackman in 1981-Blackman became the team's all-time leading scorer. In another move that would pay huge dividends, Dallas traded Mike Bratz to Cleveland for the Cavaliers' 1984 first-round draft choice. Dallas used that pick in 1984 to select Sam Perkins, who gave the club six solid seasons at power forward and center

*Score*
droppinknowledge: 4
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
SkipToMyLou: 1


*Question 9*: Easy one compared to the last one, who was the club's first head coach.



Sorry about the delay, took me a while to be bothered to finish this.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dick MOtta


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> Dick MOtta


Correct.

*Score*
droppinknowledge: 4
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
SkipToMyLou: 1
DHarris34Phan: 1


*Question 10*: Who was the first Maverick to recieve All-NBA honors.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Jason Kidd


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Jason Kidd


Nope


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dirk Werner Nowitzki


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct.
> ...


derek harper


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Dirk Werner Nowitzki


Correct

*Score*
smd: 4
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
SkipToMyLou: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
DHarris34Phan: 1

*Question 11*: Name the only Australian player to play for the Mavericks


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Correct
> 
> *Score*
> smd: 4
> ...



Chris Anstey


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Zach said:


> Chris Anstey


Correct

*Score*
mff4l: 4
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
SkipToMyLou: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
DHarris34Phan: 1
Zach: 1

*Question 12*: What is the Mavericks biggest comeback effort ever (done it twice)


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> *Question 12*: What is the Mavericks biggest comeback effort ever (done it twice)



27


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

28

(Damn I wish I got on this thread earlier  )


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think it was 19


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

21


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I think it was 19


 Correct, they did it against the San Antonio Spurs most recently in 1990

*Score*
mff4l: 4
DaMavsMan13: 2
Tristan: 2
SkipToMyLou: 2
Dragnsmke1: 1
DHarris34Phan: 1
Zach: 1
The Future7: 1

*Question 13*: What is Mark Cubans biggest fine, and how much was it. Bonus point for saying what he said (along the lines of)


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Correct, they did it against the San Antonio Spurs most recently in 1990
> 
> *Score*
> mff4l: 4
> ...


500k don't remember what he said but it was something to stern or the refs. can't remember


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok I got a Mavs Triva I will give you 100 points for this one.
Where was Steve NAsh Born ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

How come it doesnt let you donate points anymore ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Theo! said:


> *Question 13*: What is Mark Cubans biggest fine, and how much was it. Bonus point for saying what he said (along the lines of)


" He couldn't manage a Dairy Queen." 
to NBA head of officials whats-his-name ? 

500k ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I too wish I had seen this thread at the start... woulda coulda shoulda !!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bray is right, don't have a question now will get one soon


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Ok I got a Mavs Triva I will give you 100 points for this one.
> Where was Steve NAsh Born ?


Johannesburg, South Africa. :rock:


----------

